# Biken - Raum Battenberg, Haine, Frankenberg



## MTKotz (26. August 2007)

Servus @ all, 
bin oft im Raum Battenberg, Haine und Frankenberg unterwegs, da Verwandte von mir dort wohnen. Kann mir jmd vielleicht gute Touren, Plätze oder vielleicht sogar Trails beschreiben???  

Gruß MTkotz


----------



## hrXXL (26. August 2007)

an tour kann ich dir empfehlen über battenfeld nach neuludwigsdorf, von da aufs dachsloch weiter richtung wunderthausen. von da aus kommst oben in wunderthausen auf der pastorenwiese nach züschen und dann über bromskirchen zurück.

bin leider die tour noch nicht gefahren, werde es aber demnächst mal machen.


kannst dich ja mal melden.komme aus battenfeld wohne aber in frankenberg mittlerweile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HitMan34 (27. August 2007)

könnt ja mal bescheid sagen wenn ihr zusammen fahren wollt. 
denke aus korbach können wir auch mit 3-4 leuten mal rüber kommen.


----------



## hrXXL (27. August 2007)

hört sich gut an.
bin leider noch aus zeitgründen die tour selber noch nicht gefahren, hatte sie mir aber schon mal angeschaut.

ich hoffe, das ich mit meiner fitness dann mithalten kann, weil die im moment sehr zu wünschen übrig läßt.


----------



## MTKotz (27. August 2007)

hrXXL schrieb:


> an tour kann ich dir empfehlen über battenfeld nach neuludwigsdorf, von da aufs dachsloch weiter richtung wunderthausen. von da aus kommst oben in wunderthausen auf der pastorenwiese nach züschen und dann über bromskirchen zurück.
> 
> bin leider die tour noch nicht gefahren, werde es aber demnächst mal machen.
> 
> ...



Züschen kenn ich... da gibts ne geile Straße nach Winterberg... geh da immer Inline-skaten... Wäre gerne mal mit dir ne Tour gefahren, aber wohn halt in Frankfurt und komm nur ab und zu in diese Gegend... Aber wenn ich da bin, meld ich mich mal...


----------



## hrXXL (27. August 2007)

wann bist denn mal wieder da und wo genau bist du denn da?


----------



## MTKotz (28. August 2007)

Mhhh... bin am 15.09 mal wieder da, aber net zum biken, nur zum chillen... halt nur ein tag, dann muss ich wieder home... ich weiß net wann ich da mal wieder biken geh... fahr vom ende september bis anfag oktober nach kroatien--- abschlussfahrt und dann mal schaun.. vielleicht mal in den herbstferien...


----------

